# South Topsail



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Just got back home from a week at our place on Topsail. Only fished 4 days. Spend the others getting our new to us house ready to use. Fished on Wednesday on the Jolly Roger . Had a drum rod out , only got skates. But caught some very large Va mullet. 4 or 5 were big enough to be paper fish. The other days were in the surf just north of drum street access. Caught lots of black drum and mullet . 
About half of the black drum were legal and all the mullet were decent sized. All were caught on clam fish bites.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Nice report Don, I hope some of that warmer weather followed you home and to Pennsylvania. Your new place is in the area where you grew up?, correct? In the future we may have to look into rentals near the southern end as our northern end continues to have real problems, what a shame.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

yep, back in the 60's our parents had a place at mile marker 2. My new place is about 1/4 to 1/3 of a mile south of marker 1. just north of sea vista hotel. Yes the erosion problem on the north end is getting pretty.
The next time you are down try the Village restaurant in Hamstead. All you can eat fried shrimp or flounder for $11.00 on Wednesday nights. Hard to walk away from that kind of challenge. Look forward to fishing with you in the future. Got home to 6 inches of new snow on sunday. But saw snow from the Mt. of Va. all the way home.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks for the Village restaurant info, not sure when we will be able to get down there again, but I know I sure miss it, take care, ......the old farmer in Pa..


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## wyatts dad (Jul 23, 2011)

It is getting real close to our spring trip to Topsail, cant wait, thanks for the info and stirring the juices. Btw, that place you recently bought, I would like to have a side bar about it with you, what are the chances you will be down there to hook up in May?


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

you picked a good spot to set anchor . usually just so. of sea vista has been productive in the past...oh, you already know that....see ya there


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

I will not be back till Nov. My wife and I are headed to the south of France in June for a few weeks. Going to a work with a few different chefs there. We are traveling with a local chef we know. Looking forward to it. In Nov. will be fishing obx with my brother. Then back to Topsail for a bit. 
Wyatts Dad , I got your message and will call you.
HStew, you are right, have caught a lot of nice fish in that area.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

Always fish that stretch of beach, usually rent a house right around there, have probably fished right in front of your place at one time or another...i move around depending on the structure. Will be on that stretch of beach but slightly further north in August. Would love to have a house there some day.


----------

